# Frostschaden



## Klaus G. (14. Feb. 2009)

Guten Abend miteinander,

habe bisher keinen Erfolg bei der Ursachenfindung meines Fischsterbens gehabt.
Nach wie vor sterben Kois, nunmehr aller Größen, aber auch Goldfische.
Habe mal einen von heute fotographiert. Auffällig ist, daß alle toten Tiere eine sehr starke Verschleimung aufweisen. Kann es sein, daß durch die extreme Kälte im Teich (ca. 1°C!!!) der Schlein als Schutzmantel gebildet wird, ehe die Tiere an Unterkühlung sterben?
Ich habe mir gerstern einen speziellen Tank von 2,30 x 1. 32 x 1,10 m gekauft, den ich außen mit 40 mm Styropor verkleidet habe, Abdeckung mit Doppelstegplatten, teilweise wiederum 40 mm Styropor und zusätzlicher sehr dicker Bauplane überspannt. Als Heizung habe ich bei einer Befüllung von ca. 1000 Liter zwei Aquarium Heizungen a 200W verwendet, bis ich eine bessere aus dem Versandhandel erhalte. 
Kann mir jemand etwas zu dem Schlein sagen?
Achtet bitte auch auf die Kieme, die weiße Flecken aufweist.
Welche Mindesttemperatur sollten Euerer Meinung nach Die Fische haben, reichen die 4°C am Boden normal aus?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## simon93 (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

Hallo,
genaue Ahnung habe ich davon auch nicht,
aber in meinem Teich sinds seit über einer Woche am Boden(!) nur 1-2°C und die Goldfische Leben noch! Direkt unterm Eis sinds nicht selten drei Wochen lang 0°C...
Daran sollte es also eigentlich nicht liegen und die 4°C sollten doch reichen...
Hoffentlich bleiben dir einige erhalten!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

Man, wie Furchtbar ist das denn wieder 

Also 4° sollten auf jeden Fall reichen, wenn.... Genügend Sauerstoff vorhanden ist. Und hier ist wohl wie fast in allen anderen Fällen das Problem. Der Sauerstoff ist aufgebraucht, die Fische schwimmen in andere, für sie tödliche Regionen.

Der Schimmel kommt von den Bakterien, die sind leider immer Aktiv, bei Kälte zwar weniger aber sie sind da.
Und wenn die Kiemen auch hell sind (kann man auf den Bildern nicht erkennen), ist das wohl auch sehr Wahrscheinlich Frostschaden.

Das mit der Hälterung sollte funktionieren. Viel mehr kannst du im Moment auch nicht machen und natürlich darauf hoffen das der Winter endlich vorbei ist.


----------



## rainthanner (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

Hallo Klaus, 

mit 1°C kann man - wie man auch in deinem Beispiel sieht - lecker Sushi-Fisch produzieren. 

Koi werden darin i. d. R. nicht besonders alt, aber glauben mag das immer niemand. 

Tatsächlich hört man bei 4°C Wassertemperaturen nur ganz selten Klagen. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Klaus G. (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

Hallo Simon,
vielen Dank für Deine Wünsche.
Mit der Temperatur war es nur so ein Gedanke. Habe jahrelang schon mit Teichen zu tuen, die waren bis letzten Sommer sogar nur ganze 90cm tief, bei gleichen Fischbesatz!!
Außer extremer Fischdichte gab es nur im Frühling wenn die Tiere lebhafter wurden und der Pflanzenwuchs noch nicht eingesetzt hat, leichte Sauerstoffprobleme, die ich mit Pumpenleistung in Griff bekam. Deshalb habe ich den "neuen Teich auch gleich auf 200 cm tiefe geschachtet. Warten wir mal ab. Habe mich schon selisch darauf eingestellt im Frühjahr neue Fische zu kaufen. Die einzigen, die wirklich fitt sind, sind meine Rotfedern, Goldorfen und __ Graskarpfen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Klaus G. (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

Hallo Rainer,
wieviel kg Frischfisch soll ich dir schicken?

Spaß beiseite (heul, snief), würdest Du meiner Diagnose zustimmen, die da lautet:
Unterkühlung, Schwächung des Imunsystems und möglicher parasitärer Befall? (Weiß aber noch immer nicht welches Ungeziefer die "Hinrichtung" vollzieht.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Klaus G. (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

Hallo Uwe,
habe auch zuerst an Suerstoffmangel gedacht. Dadurch habe ich dummer weise die Pumpen eingeschaltet die für Wasserverwirbelung sorgten. War wohl ein Fehler. Habe aber eine Woche Badeverbot für meine Familie ausgesprochen und einzelne Kois in die Badewanne verfrachtet. Viel Sauerstoff zugeführt, Medikamente gegen Thrichodina angewendet, dennoch 50% Verlust gehabt. Ein Großer hat die Prozedur gut überstanden, kam zurück in den Teich und ist nun exidus.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

Das mit dem umwälzen ist ein echtes Problem. Ich habe ja noch keine Kois in meinem Teich, darum kann ich ein wenig experimentieren.
Grundtemperatur 4°, eine Pumpe an, 24 Stunden später nur noch 0,5° am Grund.
Also absolut tödlich für die Kois wenn es bei dieser Temperatur bleibt.


----------



## Klaus G. (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

Hallo Uwe,

sehe in der Zukunft noch einiges an Handlungsbedarf bei meinem Teich.
Habe mich zu einem durch Schwerkraft gefiltertem Teich eintschieden, der neben vier Bodenabläufen auch einen Skimmer hat. Muß nächsten Winter die Anlage durchlaufen lassen, da mir sonst die Filterbecken und die Absperrhähne platzen würden. Habe aber dann wieder das Kühlproblem. Müßte wohl mit dem Gedanken einer Teichheizung spielen. Mir schwebt etwas mit Sonnenkollektoren vor. Mal beraten lassen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Martina und Uwe (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

Hallo Klaus sind ja imense Verluste die Du Hast aber die Ursache ist Sauerstoffmangel,konnte das selbe bei meinem Nachbarn beobachten.So viele Fische verbrauchen halt Sauerstoff und wenn alles abgeschaltet ist kommt dann der Moment wo es eng wird ,sie konten nicht an der Oberfläsche sich mit sauerstoff versorgen.Sie sind erstickt.Mein Becken war auch zu gefroren habe aber die luftsprudler 4 Stück durchlaufen lassen und hatte und habe keine Propleme.
MfG Martina und Uwe


----------



## rainthanner (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

Hallo Klaus, 

deine Diagnose kann ich leider nicht bestätigen, da ich mir kein eigenes Bild von der Situation vor Ort machen kann. 

Kälteschaden - gewiss. 
Parasitärer Befall - kann ich nicht galuben, ausser es wäre Costia im Spiel. Sauerstoffmangel - kaum, weil Wasser im angegebenen Temperaturbereich top Bindungsvermögen hat. 


Ich rate eigentlich wie folgt: 
Wenn jemand 4-5°C Wassertemperatur zusichern kann, dann Filterung laufen lassen. 
Wenn nicht 1.: Alles aus bis auf die Oberflächenbelüftung. 
Wenn nicht 2.: Goldfische statt Koi. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## hansemann (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> deine Diagnose kann ich leider nicht bestätigen, da ich mir kein eigenes Bild von der Situation vor Ort machen kann.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rainer,

hmmmmm, so ganz sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Wenn du es dir bist, wäre es eine Katastrophe:shock
Die Mehrheit der Koiteich-Besitzer lässt den Filter nicht durchlaufen. Meine Meinung. Wir müssen uns mal vor Augen halten, dass nur ein geringer Prozentsatz der Teichbesitzer in Foren aktiv ist. Die Mehrheit wird ihren Filter ausschalten und max. eine kleine Belüfterpumpe instalieren. Mehr nicht. Der Teich wird also wie bei mir noch mehr auskühlen und auch auf dem Teich-Boden werden i.d.R. nur 1 Grad und weniger vorhanden sein. Dies wird die Fische aber noch nicht unmittelbar ins Jenseits befördern, sonst hätte die Mehrheit der Koiteichbesitzer im Frühjahr nur noch tote Fische. Langzeitschäden ist ein anderes Thema, darauf möchte ich jetzt nicht eingehen.
Ich bin der Meinung, eine längerfristige Temp. unter 2 Grad ist für die Koi nicht gut, aber auch nicht unmittelbar tödlich.
Es muss noch mind. ein weiterer Faktor ins Spiel kommen. Eventuell nicht genügend konditionierte Tiere, parasitär stark geschwächte Tiere, einer oder mehr verenden und die Wasserbelastung nimmt trotz geringer Temp. drastisch zu und oder der Sauerstoff wird knapp usw.
Bei mit Styrodur (ohne Lichtstegplatten) abgedeckten Teichen, ist es ähnlich dunkel wie bei einer Schneedecke. Und es wird empfohlen, den Sauerstoffgehalt bei dieser Konstellation öfters zu kontrollieren. 

Nur die Kälte glaube und hoffe ich, bringt den Fischen nicht den sicheren Tod.

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## juergen-b (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

servus hans,

rainer schrieb:





> Ich rate eigentlich wie folgt:
> *Wenn jemand 4-5°C Wassertemperatur zusichern kann*, dann Filterung laufen lassen.


----------



## Klaus G. (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

Hallo Martina,
hallo Uwe,

es war zwar eine stattliche Anzahl Fische, jedoch habe ich dieses Jahr, durch den Neubau und aufgrund völliger Sterilität, das ersta Mal die "kleine Filteranlage" durchlaufen lassen. Es war also grundsätzlich ein, wenn auch sehr kleiner Bereich offen. Habe den Rücklauf auch so eingestellt, daß das Wasser hinein plätscherte. Zusätzlich lief noch eine Sauerstoffpumpe.
Ich hatte auch zuerst den Verdacht des Suaerstoffmangels, weshalb ich mehrere Pumpen eingeschaltet habe die für starke Sauerstoffanreicherung sorgen sollten, was sie auch getan haben.
Leider mit dem Nebenaspekt, daß ich die Temperatur senkte.
nach derzeitigem Stand glaube ich, daß die Hauptursache die Unterkühlung war.
Die meisten Fische die ich noch fangen und in einen warmen Behälter setzten konnte, haben überlebt.(Sterberate lag nur noch bei ca. 10-15%).

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## hansemann (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*



juergen-b schrieb:


> servus hans,
> 
> rainer schrieb:



Hallo Jürgen,

ja, so habe ich es schon verstanden. Und ich werde in Zukunft auch  meinen "Hauptteich" auf 4-5 Grad heizen und Filter gedrosselt weiter laufen lassen. Ist unbestritten die "sichere" Methode, und klar zu bevorzugen.

Parallel dazu wird aber meine kleine Pfütze weiterhin ohne Filter, ohne Abdeckung mit den folglich tiefen Temperaturen im Winter betrieben. 
Und die kleine Blubber (an der Wasseroberfläche eingehängt) traue ich mir nicht durch ein kleines Heizkabel in einer Styrodurplatte ersetzen, denn bei einer dunklen Schneedecke und den abgestorbenen Pflanzen, Blättern etc. im Teich, habe ich selbst im Winter bei tendenziell höherem Sauerstoffgehalt Angst vor einem Erstickungstod der Fische. 
Mehr als vor "Tod durch Erfrieren". 
Vielleicht sterben ja in meinem Tümpel andere Lebewesen (Mikrotierchen, __ Molche usw.) und die führen eine Sauerstoffzerrung hervor, ich weiß es nicht.

Glaubst du, dass längeranhaltende Teichtemperaturen von 1-2 Grad als *alleinige Ursache *den sicheren Erfrierungstod der Fische bedeuten? Wäre ja katastrophal!!!!


----------



## hansemann (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

@Rainer und Jürgen

Seid ihr zum Karneval?

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## rainthanner (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*



hansemann schrieb:


> @Rainer und Jürgen
> 
> Seid ihr zum Karneval?
> 
> ...


 
wieso?


----------



## Klaus G. (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

Helau zusammen,
 war gestern bei einem Bekannten der ebenfalls einen Tecih von ca. 30 cbm hat bei einer Tiefe von ca. 150 cm. Besatz alles was schwimmen kann und einige größere Kois, sowie __ Störe. Er hat seine Filteranlageüber den gesamten Winter abgeschaltet, nur einen Sauerstoffsprudel betrieben. 
ER HAT KEINE VERLUSTE obwohl er nur ca. 500 m von mir entfernt wohnt.
Meines erachtens verdichten sich die Hinweise immer mehr, das eine Unterkühlung die Ausgangsursache war.

De Zuch kütt, trörö

Klaus:crazy:crazy


----------



## Dodi (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

Hallo Klaus,

das, was Du im letzten Satz gesagt hast, nehme ich auch an.
Wir haben unseren Filter ebenfalls abgestellt und 'nen Sprudelstein reingetan, als es so kalt wurde und haben bisher auch keinerlei Verluste und das bei hohem Koi-Besatz und auch Stören.

Es war mir einfach zu riskant, den Teich zu stark auszukühlen und die Fische zu gefährden...


----------



## khs (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

Hallo,

ich bin ja Neuling mit meinem Teich. Bisher haben meine jungen Koi gut überlebt. Habe im Dez. aus technischen Gründen meinen Filter ausschalten müssen. Meine Messung der Temperatur ergab in der kältesten Zeit 4 Grad in 2 Meter Tiefe und max. 1 Gard unter dem Eis oder an der Wasseroberfläche. 

Aber den ganzen Winter läuft ein Sprudler im Teich, der mir auch zur äußerst kalten Zeit den Teich mit einem Loch von mind. 1 Meter Durchmesser frei hielt. 

Ansonsten hatte ich Eis das eine Dicke von ca. 30 cm hatte. Aber das Eis hat aus meiner Sicht auch als Wärmeisolierung fungiert. Als das Eis zu schmelzen anfing habe ich es so schnell als möglich entsorgt, nicht durch lautes Zerschlagen, sondern durch wegziehen in Teichbereiche, wo das Eis schon geschmolzen (habe mit heißem Wasser aus dem Schlauch nachgeholfen) war. Dann dort wo keine Koi waren konnte ich es teilweise brechen und herausheben. Die Koi wurden dabei nicht gestört. Sie blieben ruhig an ihrem Platz. Jetzt wo das Eis seit etwa 5 Tagen weg ist, habe ich auch an der Oberfläche 4 Grad. 

Mein Filter läuft seit 2 Tagen zuerst nur mit dem Skimmer. Seit heute wo ich sicher bin mit  den 4 Grad an der Oberfläche laufen auch die Bodenabläufe. Die Koi´s schwimmen teilweise, verhalten sich aber meißt noch ruhig. 

Sollte die Nachttemperaturen unter 2 Grad gehen werde ich nur den Skimmer laufen lassen, damit durch die Wasserabkühlung an der Oberfläche kein kaltes Wasser in die unteren Bereiche kommt. 

Durch das öffnen der Bodenabläufe wurde schon eine Menge an Fadenalgen entfernt (Schwerkraft Vliesfilter). Somit habe ich schon jetzt eine Reinigung des Teiches, wo die Koi noch immer relativ ruhig liegen. Wenn es dann wärmer wird, hoffe ich ist der Teich auch gut vorbereitet, wenn die Koi´s wieder ihre Runden drehen. 

Eines muß natürlich noch gesagt werden. Ich hatte von Herbst bis vor wenigen Tagen ein Netz überm Teich um Blätter aufzufangen. Auch hatte ich im Herbst alle Teichpflanzen abgeschnitten, sodaß keine Blätter im Teich faulen können. Das ist auch eine Vorsorge, die vor dem Winter aus meiner Sicht unbedingt notwendig ist. 

Hoffe, daß Ihr alle Eure Fischis gut über die Runden bekommt.


----------



## hansemann (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*



rainthanner schrieb:


> wieso?



Weil keiner von euch beiden Antwort


----------



## Klaus G. (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Frostschaden*

Hallo zusammen,
tschuldigung, bin erst am Rosenmontag abgestürzt, dann allerdings keine Zeit mich wieder im Forum zurück zu melden.
Habe in der Zwischenzeit noch drei, vier Goldfische, die eine Art von weißen Schimmel auf dem Körper hatten, abgefischt. Habe bei den übrigen Fischen im Teich keine weiteren Veränderungen vernehmen können. Teichbesatz schein soweit i.O. zu sein. Gleiches gilt auch für den Containerbesatz. Durch die Wassertem. von ca. 13 °C nehmen diese Tiere bereits Futter auf. Teich hat zwischenzeitlich sehr starken Algenwuchs (Fadenalgen).
Da ich den Teichbesatz nicht fangen kann (schon zu schnell und zu klein / Rotfedern, Orfen, Goldfische, bin ich mir nicht sicher wie ich in den nächsten Wochen die Rückführung der behandelten Containertiere vornehmen soll, ohne sie eventl. wieder einem eventl. pärastitären Befall auszusetzten. Teichvolumen derzeit ca. 40 cbm.

Hat jemand einen Rat?
Gruß
Klaus


----------

